# Petition Seeks Strict Protection for 53 US Herps: What’s Your Opinion?



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi All,

I’ve recently posted information concerning a petition that seeks Endangered Species Act protection for 53 US herps. Many readers applauded the news, but some were concerned about potential limitations on their ability to keep protected species. As they correctly pointed out, responsible pet owners have made important contributions to the conservation of many species (please see article below). In the course of my work as a zoologist, I’ve often dealt with federal, state and international permits, and continue to assist zoos with related issues. Today I’d like to explain a bit more about this proposal, which was championed by the Center for Biological Diversity, and how it may impact target species in the wild and captivity. I’ve also summarized the status of several rare species that receive very little protection as of now. Read article here: Reptile & Amphibian Conservation - Protection Sought for 53 US Natives | That Reptile Blog.

Comments and questions appreciated. As I do not place notices here each time I post a new article on That Reptile Blog, you may wish to check in periodically or subscribe; you can do so here That Reptile Blog. Please also check out my posts on Twitter Twitter.

Thanks, Frank
My Bio, with photos of animals I’ve been lucky enough to work with That Pet Place welcomes Zoologist/Herpetologist Frank Indiviglio to That Reptile Blog | That Reptile Blog
Face Book Frank Indiviglio | Facebook


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I think the politicians need to focus on the real problems out there like our economy, housing issues, jobs, etc. How many frogs would probably be extinct if if werent for captive breeding and this hobby? I mean, I don't hink someone has single handedly saved a sepcies because it was breeding in their collection but this hobby has definitely helped.

They just need to keep the real issues in front of them.


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello,

Thanks for the feedback. Here's an article I wrote on hobbyist contributions to herp conservation: Reptile Hobbyists - Helping or Hindering Reptile and Amphibian Conservation? | That Reptile Blog. Unfortunately, not everyone cooperates, and managing/monitoring the animals in private hands is quite difficult, and expensive. Best, Frank


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Frank, I'm curious which _specific_ species pet owners have helped conserve? By this I mean actual conservation (i.e. helping to successfully maintain that species in the wild) and not just preservation (i.e. keeping an animal alive, whether it be in situ or ex situ...although often it's the latter).

It seems to me folks often assume preservation is the same as conservation, but the two are quite different. Having a few Siberian tigers _preserved_ in a zoo is a much different thing than a healthy and sustainable wild population of them _conserved_ and inhabiting their native range.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

skylsdale said:


> Hi Frank, I'm curious which _specific_ species pet owners have helped conserve? By this I mean actual conservation (i.e. helping to successfully maintain that species in the wild) and not just preservation (i.e. keeping an animal alive, whether it be in situ or ex situ...although often it's the latter).


_Macrochelys temminckii_ and _Terrapene ornata_ are ones that come to my mind here in Illinois produced by hobbyist and raised in zoos for release.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I should reiterate that I'm not starting an argument or disagreeing...I'm just curious which species in the wild have benefited as my radar is pretty amphibian-specific.


----------



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello and thanks for your interest.

Unfortunately, "actual" conservation often comes down to maintaining species in zoos/other collections only, as wild populations are either extinct or functionally extinct, habitat is no longer available and, most often, protections non-existant or unenforced. I've worked with such species, as diverse as Kihansi Spray Toads  (reintro now being tried) ad Arabian Ornyx (non reinroed to wild after appx. 20 yr absence) a number of times during my career. Southeast Asian FW turtles are facing dire thereats, and in most cases in is futile to try reintroductions at this point.

Poison frog husbandry techniques were largely developed by private hobbyists, including a friend who had import connections and bred a number in the 70's, well before most zoos here (European zoos were often ahead of those here re amphibis, Japanese zoos re invets). These techniques filtered into the zoo world and have been used to benefit wild populations. Same holds true for a number of turtles, parrots, pheasants, spiders, fishes and inverts, especially those traditionally ignored by public collections. Animals bred by private owners often work their way into zoo collections (this rarely if ever publicized) and, if a reintroduction program is established, help in that manner. Larger zoos and cons. orgs, have filed veterinarians who assist wild individuals, again using techniques honed in private/public collections. The Turtle Survival Alliance and several other groups work with private owners and have reintroductions as a priority, but are often hampered by red tape and the impossibility of maintaining safety for reintroduced animals.

As you can see,the process is often "roundabout' (private-wild connection) and most zoos will not admit to cooperating with private keepers, but this is the state of things right now, and has been for some time, Best, Frank


----------

